# One Hit Wonder: Muffin Man?



## ace_d_house_cat (22/11/18)

Anyone know where I can get One Hit Wonder: Muffin Man from locally? 

It was one of my first and still one of my favourite juices, I would love to get my hands on some. 

If not, can anyone recommend something quite similar?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (22/11/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Anyone know where I can get One Hit Wonder: Muffin Man from locally?
> 
> It was one of my first and still one of my favourite juices, I would love to get my hands on some.
> 
> If not, can anyone recommend something quite similar?


Here's a one shot of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (22/11/18)

https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/one-hit-wonder-muffin-man-100ml/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (22/11/18)

@skola don't really have the time or will to mix stuff myself, thanks though. 

@SergioChasingClouds I have joint the waiting list, let's see if they restock it, thanks man!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

